# Been hawking Craigslist



## 73saint (Jul 24, 2018)

and I found exactly what I what I was looking for today, 4.5 miles from my house.  







It’s a Berkel 827A-plus. Exactly the slicer I’d hope to find.  I probably overpaid a hair, but it’s a really nice one.  

Now I can slice my bacon without modifying my slicer to the point of it being dangerous!  

Just wanted to share.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2018)

Thats great.  I found a Hobart bout 20 miles form me that they say works great on CL.  200 bucks but I already have one an dont need another.   

Actually I might see if they still have it. Have a buddy that wants one.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 24, 2018)

They just don’t get that low around here.  That’s a great price!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 24, 2018)

73saint said:


> They just don’t get that low around here.  That’s a great price!



They dont anywhere.   Never seen any that low here.  Maybe just buy it for me???


----------



## cubalz (Jul 25, 2018)

Only 4.5 miles from home? Wow, I don't get that lucky.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 25, 2018)

cubalz said:


> Only 4.5 miles from home? Wow, I don't get that lucky.


I was a bit shocked. There was one in mobile alabama that I almost bought but it was a 10”.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 25, 2018)

Got any recommendations for a good entry level slicer?

I am going to pick up a couple bellies this weekend(hopefully) and figured if I am going to start doing bacon going to need a slicer. They are anywhere from $50 to $600 on amazon. Not seeing much on craigslist in this area.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 25, 2018)

The one I was using was a waring pro.  It retails around $75.  It’s does the trick, but I am slicing bacon constantly nowadays, as we’ve been selling it faster than we can make it.  I almost took my thumb off the last go round so an upgrade was imminent.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 25, 2018)

73saint said:


> The one I was using was a waring pro.  It retails around $75.  It’s does the trick, but I am slicing bacon constantly nowadays, as we’ve been selling it faster than we can make it.  I almost took my thumb off the last go round so an upgrade was imminent.



Thanks for the input. Ill check it out and keeping looking on craigstlist too. Nice find btw


----------



## 73saint (Jul 25, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks for the input. Ill check it out and keeping looking on craigstlist too. Nice find btw


If you were closer, I would give you my waring. I keep it clean and it’s still in the box.


----------

